# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Страница "Новости проекта"

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги,

на сайте проекта новая страница - Новости проекта. На ней автоматически публикуются последние темы, касающиеся работы сайта и форума.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

